# LG - Is it all in our heads?



## StrugglingStudent (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new here and a new-ish sufferer of leaky gas - I've been dealing with it for about a month and a half now although I cannot always smell it. I've already been referred to a gastro, and I'm hoping to start on a no-gluten, minimal carbs, low FODMAP diet with probiotics and L-glutamine soon to see if that will help matters

Here's the issue - although I am definitely noticing other peoples response to my leaky gas (the typical sniffing, coughing, deep breaths), my closest friend whom I live with is adamant she cannot smell anything. As in she refuse point-blank to accept there's any smell. Frankly I don't know what to think of it, given that I sometimes walk back into a room I have just been in and smell the horrific smell filling it, which I can only attribute to my leaky gas.

I've come across several other people on this thread who say their friends and family members swear they cannot smell anything. So, my question is this - is it all in our heads? or do we exaggerate it widely beyond what it actually is? And if you think not, what is the conclusive proof that tells you you definitely have leaky gas and it definitely smells?


----------



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

I've seen this same subject brought up with a lot of people with this problem and it's always the same close family and people around you typically can't smell it. My hypothesis for why that is is because they're used to it, kind of like how when you go to someone elses house its smell is unique to the visitor but to the people that live there they wouldn't be able to smell it.

One way for sure that I know I have the disease is just the many comments I've heard of who farted and stuff like that and other rude remarks that have made it pretty obvious.


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

I think a lot of it does have to do with whats going on in your head. Im watching this now, I think this is sort of the angle a lot of us have to approach this from.






I definatly had an above average stressful childhood. Parents were abusive and I was assualted by someone i never met before and was hospitalized. I think a lot of what im dealing with now is because subconsciously i havnt gotten over it. I have headaches, feel shortness of breath etc a lot of stuff you would accociate with anxiety and depression.

Some people smell it, some people dont? maybe you only emit the odor when you are nervous? i think that is partly the case for me. i can be talking to someone for a while everything normal then i get a weird feeling in my gut and suddenly they think i farted even though i didnt feel anything around the anal region. My doctor says its normal and says i need to relax more and it should help.

Or im having a very stressful day and I sweat more than usual and my skin feels like a soiled pair of cloths or somthing and a just feel dirty, its hard to describe the feeling but i reek then.

However i also get a body odor, i think from eating foods i am intollerant too (wheat, corn, dairy, meat?, onions, tomatoes, starches, wheat substitutes).

To my understanding the body odor is better/worse depending on my diet and stress levels.The body odor smells like a horse or a "cow" a lot of the times and some people get offended by it and some say they dont mind the smell. But people have complained about smelling me from a very long distance away which is no good.

I was told to stay away from processed foods as much as possible though i have not been lately.

I met one girl who also had a body odor problem, she smelled like onions, (which is typically what girls smell like when they dont bathe) and you could smell her from 10-15 feet away. It was a strong strong smell, however she seemed to be a very clean person, dressed well, healthy looking hair etc. Oddly on some days the smell was not there at all on others it was almost intolerable.

Anyways i finally finished college (it was hell but i go through it) and now im takin a few months off and im going to start a 60 day green juice fast next monday and work on my stress levels. Ill report back in a few months and let everyone know how i am doing.

I'm hoping the healthy juices, letting my gut rest, and doing relaxation exercises will fix me so i can feel normal at social gatherings, even if i cant eat junk food anymore.


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't normally pay a lot of attention to ladbible articles, but I think this one is actually quite relevant:
http://www.theladbible.com/articles/apparently-you-are-always-surrounded-by-a-cloud-of-your-own-skin-and-fart-particles

Apparently You Are Always Surrounded By A Cloud Of Your Own Skin And Fart Particles


----------



## He's Able (Oct 15, 2015)

If it were a dream we wouldn't mind. But its a living nightmare. I have suffered for 20 years from one thing to a next. Something I myself can't explain. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. Whatever these spirits are they have messed with my mind, my body and they have taken away the youthful years of my life. The only thing this would lead too (if you let it) is life is a corner away from everything and everyone. I have tried many techniques and used every product I could think of. Thing is our minds become so aware and adapt to the habit of accepting we have a problem when very well there may be no problem at all. But then again there is. I took the pills, you name it I did it. One thing I would recommend for everyone to do is try colon hydrotherapy and therein you can see what is inside of you and have some idea of either blood, sinus (yes sinus) or whatever is going on in the colon. For some people metamucil worked to keep them dry and give good passes. For other probiotics work. But be informed if you do take a probiotic ensure its vegan product. Some people may consider using a spray bottle and cleansing the anus after bowel movement with salt water or water alone. For everyone that is going through this thing I am here and open for discussions. I've been in the game long enough and I'm still a player but I am in the fight to find a cure for this shit.


----------

